
Why do stars like Adele keep losing their voice? - akg_67
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/aug/10/adele-vocal-cord-surgery-why-stars-keep-losing-their-voices
======
EADGBE
Her wiki states she started singing at the age of 4, and doesn't mention
lessons until after she had her first problem, after becoming famous and
singing on a demanding tour schedule.

I think this problem is multi-faceted - as mentioned by the article and
loudness comments here - but it also heavily stems from the fact that most
professionals never actually learn the proper mechanics for maintaining a long
voice and singing career.

~~~
Wingly
It propably is a singing technique related issue and also Adele atleast used
to be a smoker. Smoking usually doesn't help the vocal cords in the long run.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3803767/Adele-c...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3803767/Adele-
complains-decision-quit-smoking-left-weaker-vocal-abilities.html)

------
amelius
> Across all genres, it has become normal to believe that louder is better.
> (One reason that Adele is such a big star is because her voice is so big.)

It must be something else than just "louder" because we have amplifiers these
days.

~~~
moomin
You're right, a "loud" voice doesn't sound the same as a quiet one. Even if
you modify the volumes to be the same. There's also acoustic effects caused by
having a microphone close to your mouth.

However, a good measure is: how far away from their mouths is the microphone?
The answer is: when singers go into the "belter" part of a song, they put more
distance between them and the mic, because otherwise they'd be too loud.

I'm no professional, but I've done some proper singing in my time and it's
exhausting (to an extent unappreciated even by other musicians). I can
probably count myself lucky I had a vocal coach who stressed _minimizing_ the
amount of air you use for a note.

